
Weird Futures You Can Trade - TrickyRick
https://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0310/6-weird-futures-you-can-trade.aspx
======
python-guy-vt
If you can trade futures on the weather, then why not sports games? Why should
Las Vegas be the ones getting all the money on sports bets?

